# What is he doing?



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

:scared: My chinchilla is doing what looks to me like he is giving himself a bj...why is he doing this?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably keeping himself clean.

How old is he? I think male chins have to be checked for fur rings around the penis.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Carmez said:


> My male is 8month's old. So you think this is normal?


Perfectly. Most animals clean themselves, especially rodents.


----------



## chinney2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Carmez said:


> Phew lol Ok but now he is sitting there making this sound...Sounds like a dog lol


the sound is calling for another chinn and could feel lonely. my chinn does this alot. one night he did it 10times in a row until i fussed him then that was him for the night :thumbup:

& as for the priavte parts, thats normal! just cleaning himself :lol:


----------

